

The Kindergarten Class in the Forest - elemeno
http://ww2.kqed.org/mindshift/2015/06/02/beyond-recess-how-to-explore-the-forest-as-a-kindergarten-class/

======
weinzierl

        Kindergarten teacher Eliza Minnucci got the idea after 
        watching a documentary about a forest school in 
        Switzerland where kids spend all day, every day, out in 
        the woods.
    

This makes it sound a bit like a singular case. We have this kind of outdoor
kindergarten in Germany too. The kids spend all day, every day, out. In summer
and winter. Not necessarily every day in the woods.

